# For how long should they be separated at weaning?



## ss1 (21 October 2012)

Hi All

I have a colt foal who is being gelded in a few weeks time, he will then stay with mum for about another month and then mum is coming home.  Foal will be 7 months at this stage.

They are both out with another mare and foal at the moment although the other foal is much younger so my foal will stay with them when my mare is taken away.

Ideally I would like the foal to come home to the same place my mare is kept as much closer to home so easier for me to work with him.  I'm hoping to do some yearling classes next year.

I will be able to turn them out together with another but how long after bringing the mare home will I be able to turn them out together again?  I was thinking that perhaps 2 - 3 months?  How long do other people leave it before putting mum and youngster back together?


Thanks


----------



## hobo (21 October 2012)

Mine went back together after 6 weeks and I have had no problems even though they have no other horses in the field. I have a pony in a little paddock next to them so when I go riding there is company for youngster. I had not rushed weaning they started sleeping in seperate stables at 7 months and mare went away totally at 8 months. My mare was put back in work and had dried up nicely which helped.


----------



## ribbons (21 October 2012)

One of my mares I only need to separate for a month. No way will she allow foal to start suckling again by then. Another needs a bit longer, maybe 6 weeks or she will allow foal back on and start producing again. 2 or 3 months should be more than enough for even the most doting mother to refuse foal a suck.


----------



## alfiesmum (21 October 2012)

my vet just advised me on this a few days ago,

6 weeks was her suggestion. my mare is in during the day and foal is in at night,
i had no option as was let down with my weaning livery at the last minute so both of them have stayed at home. i do shut his top door at night just in case! he has a little yearling for company in next stable who is his best friend, just hoping 6 weeks is long enough as i really want them all back together. yearling is a wimp who runs to her stable door if she makes any noises, foal doesnt give a hoot!


----------



## oldywoldy (21 October 2012)

At least a month - then they should be fine.


----------



## Enfys (22 October 2012)

As long as it takes, it varies from mare to mare obviously. Leave them as long as it takes the mare to dry off, I find that is anytime from 3 weeks onwards.

All my foals go back in with the mare herd for the winter. The foals will generally try to suckle from the mares once they are back together (I wean in adjoining paddocks so they are never _really_ separated) but mares usually tell them to get lost and that is the end of that. It has never happened yet, but if a mare permitted a foal to nurse I would separate them again.


----------



## alfiesmum (27 October 2012)

ah enfys this is what i am dreading! my maiden has proved a walkover when it comes too her foal! one and only time she gave him a row we missed it! (injury was there tho!) he in fact bullys her and has done since he was 24hrs old. vet couldnt believe her eyes when she saw the little man runs to her chest push and kicked till she stands still then runs round to the milk bar! (he did this up until the day we weaned) and so i am abolutely dreading putting them back together! hope she tells him to bugger off in a nice way, dont want her reproducing milk


----------

